# Rattles at the playground !



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok kinda the same track as Rations photos , but still fun !!









^^ Inspecting the slide









^^About to jump down a step









^^Going over the Zig-Zag bridge









^^Sussing out the Cargo net









^^Sunbathing









^^My 10 year old cousin and rattles having a quick sulk about going home









^^ The Last picture before we left , My personal Favorite.





Hope you like them !!


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

awe so sweet!!! =^.^=


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Rattles is such a beautiful rat! I love love the last pics, your camera is awesome by the way


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

rattieluver said:


> Rattles is such a beautiful rat! I love love the last pics, your camera is awesome by the way


Thanks. LOL my camera aint that great. Just timing


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aww, that last pic is adorable, i love the sunlight behind his little dumbo ears. priceless. what a fun day for your rattie i am sure.

click!:


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

OnlyOno said:


> aww, that last pic is adorable, i love the sunlight behind his little dumbo ears. priceless. what a fun day for your rattie i am sure.


Thanks  And its a girl


----------



## gemalouise (Oct 29, 2007)

you have guts taakin them to playground i would be frightened of losein them lovely rats btw


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like you all had a lovely day out, very sweet pictures!

Leila :0)


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

gemalouise said:


> you have guts taakin them to playground i would be frightened of losein them lovely rats btw


Rattles is the most perfect behaved rat lol. She doesnt live in a cage. Shes another dog


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, im sure my girls would hide under the slide and I'd never get them out. But those are some seriously cute photos...


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

collisiontheory89 said:


> Yeah, im sure my girls would hide under the slide and I'd never get them out. But those are some seriously cute photos...


Thank you  glad you liked them


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

those are some awesome pictures!! didn't your rat try to run away when you brought it to the park?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

no no shes a mummas girl  and even if she did it was a jungle gym so she couldnt get far lol


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

i love siamese rats.
hehe i have a siamese cat!!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

How did your girl look like when she was younger?? I think one of my guys is turning into a siamese....hes turning like beige- like.... and he was all white!

They are very cute pictures!!!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

she is actually himalayan  When we first got her she was almost completly white. Just tiny hints of brown on her nose and bum


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

How did your girl look like when she was younger?? I think one of my guys is turning into a siamese....hes turning like beige- like.... and he was all white!

They are very cute pictures!!!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

i do believe i answered that..


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Crap sorry, LMAO because I thought the topic just never showed....*hides in embarrsment*

BUT!!! After a week of watching them (2 white ratties) grow, anddd they both are getting brown on their noses!!! Ahh they even have the greatest personailty!!!


----------

